# baby sleeping near bible - NOT STAGED -



## newrmdmike (Jul 6, 2007)

EDIT-i put the story below.

THE STORY:

10 Mo old Hudson sleeps on a bed next to his fathers indentation, and across from his bible in the Marriot hotel in pattaya Thailand.  Pattaya is known for its sex tourism industry and is a particularly seedy place. 

maybe add this last sentance?

 His fathers strong Christian faith endures the trip, and he is unaffected by the nightlife.

but maybe not.


----------



## Miss V (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow.

:hail:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 8, 2007)

It's all a bit boring to me to be honest. There is nothing there that really seems that remarkable, the baby isn't even that close to the bible. Then again, I have disdain for the bible, so take my words with a grain or two of salt.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 8, 2007)

haha, thanks, and trenton-fair enough!

it doesn't strike me as remarkable either, but interesting i guess, the juxtaposition of the child and bible, and the indentation of the gaurdian who is no longer there, but who is both close to the bible and the child.


----------



## Fate (Jul 9, 2007)

I like it,

it's simple and 'clean'.... screams purity and innocence to me. Which i think is fairly fitting considering the two subjects.

Also like the grain 

-Dave-


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 9, 2007)

Is that immediately recognizable as a Bible?


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea you can tell by the "gilded" (is that the word) edges on the pages; although it could be any "old" book, but its a pretty good bet that its going to be a bible.

As for the shot - yea a lil on the hoohum side. . .it certainly is a "precious" shot though. . .


----------



## noescape (Jul 16, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## DRodgers (Jul 16, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Is that immediately recognizable as a Bible?




Bingo! well put..


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 16, 2007)

its in the caption . . . so yes it is.  also, in the high-res version you can see that it says "holy-bible" on it.

but why is that important, i said its the bible?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 17, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> its in the caption . . . so yes it is.  also, in the high-res version you can see that it says "holy-bible" on it.
> 
> but why is that important, i said its the bible?



Because it seems to be important part of the meaning of the picture that the baby is sleeping near some special book and so you are telling us its a special book to make certain we 'get' it.  

Pictures, not words, are the currency of photography.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 17, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Because it seems to be important part of the meaning of the picture that the baby is sleeping near some special book and so you are telling us its a special book to make certain we 'get' it.
> 
> Pictures, not words, are the currency of photography.




pho·to·jour·nal·ism noun  1.journalism in which photography dominates written copy, as in certain magazines.   2.news photography, whether or not for primarily pictorial media, publications, or stories.

*pho·to·jour·nal·ism* 
  n.    Journalism in which a news story is presented primarily through photographs with supplementary written copy. 


i think text is perfectly acceptable within the photojournalism portion of things.  thats where this photo is. "baby sleeping near bible"-supplementary text.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 17, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> pho·to·jour·nal·ism noun  1.journalism in which photography dominates written copy, as in certain magazines.   2.*news photography,* whether or not for primarily pictorial media, publications, or stories.
> 
> *pho·to·jour·nal·ism*
> n.    Journalism in which a news story is presented primarily through photographs with supplementary written copy.
> ...



Explain the *news* that we are supposed to be inferring from this.
What you are telling us here is that we should be getting some special meaning from _baby sleeping_ near the *HOLY BIBLE. 
*Nope.Baby sleeping. Book on bed.
If God had left the book on the bed (and I had seen it happen), maybe then it would mean something. 

Sorry, to me this is the equivalent of 'face of Jesus appears on toast.' - meaningful to believers who want to find something that brings day-to-day reality in apposition with their beliefs but irrelevant to non-believers.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 17, 2007)

hehe, not news, just a feature photo. 


well here . . . i'm new to journalism, i'll add a little story/caption in  the original post


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 18, 2007)

It's pretty good, I would have recognized all the parts your high-lighting - the indentation, the gilded bible, and the sleeping baby. I like how the light falls on the baby's face from the direction of the bible.

Compositionally I would have preferred the baby to be a _little_ closer to the bible.

This would have also done well in the B&W Gallery, or even The Dark Side Gallery. 

Good work, keep it going.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 18, 2007)

ok trav. . . the news was just that, in the caption . . . there are lots of feature shots of kids in sprinklers etc.  do you too have disdain for the bible?  if anything you can appreciate it for telling you who the man is that left the indention.  i'm not trying to say something miraculous is happening.  and why does it matter if its the bible, koran, torah, or mein kompf.  its going to be a significant part of this boys upbringing . . . and as a journalist i can see this photograph as having meaning to the family.

Iron Flatline, thanks - and i wish he was closer too. . . but i'm not sure moving it would have been ethical lol.    but then again its just as much about the negative space.


----------



## Arch (Jul 18, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Is that immediately recognizable as a Bible?



Yes 

im sorry but to me that looks exactly like a bible. Besides, finding a meaning in art/photoraphy is what its all about. Even if there were no words, i would look at this image for a few minutes and in my own mind come up with a scene that says a baby is asleep, there is a space were the parent (s) were and there is a bible on the right hand side. I certainly wouldn't think its the latest harry potter.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Aug 18, 2007)

I see a picture of a baby sleeping in a sleezy hotel room, somewhat close to an abandoned bible. But yet it's a very clean photo.


----------

